# Equipment platform



## Examiner (Jul 12, 2011)

Can a mechanical equipment platform, containing only air handling units connected to duct work that penetrate the floor the equipment rest on, be enclosed with walls as a room and still be a equipment platform?

If not then what would it be if located above the 2nd floor of the building but not on the roof?

I think Penthouse is out of the question because the floor of the mechanical equipment is below the roof deck by several feet.

Input please.


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 12, 2011)

If it meets the definition of equipment platform, I don't see anything in the code that says it has to be open to the area in which it is located.  The intended use is for equipment access only, thus in theory unoccupied space.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 12, 2011)

EQUIPMENT PLATFORM. An unoccupied, elevated platform used exclusively for mechanical systems or industrial process equipment, including the associated elevated walkways, stairs , alternating tread devices and ladders necessary to access the platform (see Section 505.5).

Not sure if equipment platform is the correct term for what you describe.

Could be a mezzanine that houses mechanical equipment.

Could be a mechanical room located within an attic space.


----------



## Examiner (Jul 12, 2011)

If it is enclosed in walls, same as a room, is it still considered an equipment platform?  Platforms to me are not enclosed with walls but with railings.  The code does not specifically address the openness or not of an equipment platform.  All platforms I have seen have their contents visible from beyond the platform.  If it is enclosed you cannot see the contents.  When does it not become a platform?  When you cannot see the items contained on the platform? Even if it is above a finished ceiling once through the ceiling you should be able to see the platform and the contents upon it.  If it is enclosed is it an equipment platform or room?  Yes, it is unoccupied but is enclosing allowed?

I think the mechanical code mentions railings.  I will relook at that part.  Just wanting to see how others feel about this.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 12, 2011)

Equipment platforms are often enclosed for accoustical reasons.  The accousitcal treatment is not inconsistient with being classified as an equipment platform


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 12, 2011)

> Platforms to me are not enclosed with walls but with railings.


Agree it is a raised floor area not a raised room


----------

